# [SOLVED] New Build



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everybody :

I'm doing my first build. But, I do have a question about Optical Drives. If Optical Drives now have the dimension of 5.75", how would that fit into a 5.25" bay ? I find that impossible. unless the drive bay can be altered to fit 5.75" drives. I've been trying to find 5.25" Optical Drives, but apparently, they don't make them with those dimensions any more. But, all the computer cases I've seen (for my build ) have 5.25" bays. 

garystan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

What is the make and model number of your case and drive?

Have you bought all of the items yet?


----------



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Masterchiefxx17 : 

Right now I just purchased a Gigabyte GA-277-DS3H Motherboard, an Intel BX80637133220 Core i3 Processor (which comes with a fan), two sticks of Corsair RAM. I did this first....being Mid-Tower cases would be easy to find. And fairly inexpensive. But, I've noticed a conundrum. PC cases *only* have 5.25" drive bays (external/internal). SATA Optical Drives are 5.75". Either the PC drive bays can be modified to accommodate the Optical Drive, or have a PC Case custom built with 5.75" drive bays. I've been pricing SATA Optical Drives (ahead of time), and they are all 5.75". Apparently, they don't make them in 5.25" anymore. And, unfortunately, you need an Optical Drive when installing the OS (being the OS only comes on disk). 

garystan


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

What optical drives are you looking at? I've never seen a 5.75" drive or heard of them. It sizing might be a typo...

Edit: did some googling and even got the dimensions for my own drive;

"5.25 inch" drive: (5.75 in × 8 in × 1.63 in = 146.1 mm × 203 mm × 41.4 mm)
Most desktop models of drives for optical 120-mm disks (DVD-ROM or CD-ROM drives, CD or DVD burners), are designed to be mounted into a so-called "5.25-inch slot", which obtained its nickname because this slot size was initially used by drives for 5.25-inch-diameter (133 mm) floppy disks in the IBM PC AT. (The original "5.25-inch slot" in the IBM PC was with 3.25 in (82.6 mm) twice as high as the one commonly used today; in fact, the PC's drive size was called "5.25 inch full-height", and the size used in the PC AT and commonly used today is "5.25 inch half-height".)


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: New Build*

As above, I've never seen an optical drive larger than 5.25" unless it's an external drive.

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, CD / DVD Burners & Media, CD / DVD Burners, dvd


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

So in essence whilst it say 5.25" drive it is in actuality 5.75" in size


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: New Build*

Only if it's an external drive. The link I gave is filled with internal 5.25" drives. In fact, there is only one external drive on the list from that link.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.asus.com/au/Optical_Drives/DRW24B3ST#specifications

In the dimensions the sizing of the unit converts to 5.75". So the drive will fit into the 5.25" bay because the 5.25" bay is actually 5.75"


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Build*

it will fit, all optical drives unless external ones will fit into a mini, mid or full size case.


----------



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Burto87
Fjandr
greenbrucelee :

Thanks guys. I was looking at the internal Optical Drives on TigerDirect. One brand was Lg and the other was Samsung. I didn't check the "external" drives. Being they, as the classification states, are connected to the System "outside" the case...usually USB. That's why I thought it so strange. I replaced an Optical Drive in the System I have now...it's a Systemax Mid-Tower. Then, I wasn't into looking at specifications and dimensions as I am now. That drive is an LG. I'll keep in mind what you guys said. And what you said makes sense. 

garystan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

That drive is most definitely a 5.25" drive:

ASUS Model DRW-24B3ST/BLK/G/AS DVD Burner Black - Newegg.com


----------



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Hey guys :

Here's what I was talking about................

garystan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Looks like it was a mess up.

Newegg lists it as a 5.25" Form Factor here:

LG Model GH24NS95 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*



greenbrucelee said:


> it will fit, all optical drives unless external ones will fit into a mini, mid or full size case.


----------



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Masterchiefxx17

Sorry to drag this on. I called TigerDirect, and they stated that the listed dimensions are correct. "All their Optical Drives have the measurement of 5.75" ".

garystan


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: New Build*

Then the person you talked to does not know what they're doing. Nobody makes internal optical drives that size.


----------



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Apparently it WAS a mistake. I went "around the bush" with the TigerDirect salesman, and he stated that, indeed, it was a typo. I checked on newegg.com. I saw the LG Optical Drive with the dimension of 5.25". It was an OEM product. Thanks guys.

garystan


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: New Build*

Quite welcome.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Any time!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

FYI: Take the time to measure any 5¼" optical drive, or the inside dimension of one of your '5¼' inch bays . You will find they are actually 5¾" wide. 

The '5¼' inch dimension originates from the size of the floppy disk (the package, not the actual storage media), just like your 3½ inch bay is actually 4 inches wide; ie 3½ inches is the width of the disk not the drive.


----------

